# Soldado o sellado con ultrasonido



## Vilox (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Estoy en busca de información acerca de un sistema de soldado o sellado con ultrasonido.

Esto es usado con mayor frecuencia para unir plasticos, de que tipo, en teoria el ultrasonido une o sella todos los tipos de plastico.

Se supone que el sistema consta de un generador de ultrasonidos, un amplificador de esta señal, la cual es transmitida a un electrodo, llamado Horn o Sonotrode que al colocarlo en el lugar a unir transmite calor por la vibracion interna del electrodo.

Me gustaria compartir información acerca del tipo de material o aleacion optima usada para el electrodo, e información acerca del circuito de geracion y amplificación del ultrasonido.  

Gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## Inductor (Abr 6, 2008)

Saludos Vilox ya conseguiste la Informacion? yo reparé maquinas Branson


----------



## volthor (Jul 7, 2011)

hola indusctor.
ya que veo que tu reparaste maquinas branson, resulta que compre una maquina en la china soldado por ultrasonido y me llego dañada.
el problema que tengo es que siempre que oprimo el botn de testeo me aparece que hay overload(sobrecarga). me podrias ayudar y decime que opinas o que puede ser
Gracias


----------



## chagerben (Sep 11, 2011)

Tengo entendido que el material del sonotrodo es uan aleacion de ferrita con aluminio.....pero si necesitas algo para salir de apuros construyela con Dura aluminio y con la cavidad y filos precisos del electrodo original. Recuerda que la superficie de contacto entre el electrodo y el transistor dual deben estar libre de impurezas ya que con el tiempo se forma ollin y eso te afectara al sellado.
El equipo en si es algo complejo ya que debes tener la frecuencia de resonacia correcta y la potencia adecuada para sellar el plastico


----------

